# Frog help



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

Could someone please indentify this frog for me. I caught it in my back yard in Liverpool west sydney. He is a gray frog with black eyes.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

Got any better pics??


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

Could be a Haswell's froglet. Does it have a dark stripe that runs horizontal behind its eyes?


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

the only makings you can see is on his back and i think his pretty young


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

Could be a Green and Golden Swamp frog or even a common brown tree frog.


----------



## jimjones (Dec 9, 2006)

looks like a very lite coloured perons tree frog


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

It was living under vines and molch on concert


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

and can i keep it in some kind of a container or will it die


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

As long as it has some airholes, access to water and dry land, feed him crickets and all will be cool.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

Like this,


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh ok thanks for that


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

Just one cricket a day should do wont it


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

I feed mine every second day adn usually about 3 or 4 crickets each, depending on the size of the cricket.They eat untill full.


----------



## Scotth (Dec 9, 2006)

I would guess Peron's Tree Frog as the most likely in that area but could also be s Bleating Tree Frog. Search google for pics or litoria peronii or Litoria dentata for a comparison.


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

thank you I now think its a Peron's Tree Frog


----------



## jimjones (Dec 9, 2006)

do u keep any herps or amphibians james or jus this 1 u found


----------



## jamesr (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes i have a carpet pyhon,jacky lizard and stick insects.


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 10, 2006)

New South Wales licences and protection

All frogs (and tadpoles) are protected in NSW under the National Parks and Wildlife Act, and it is against the law to take them from the wild to keep as pets. You can get a licence from the NPWS to keep frogs, but you must obtain the frogs from a licensed breeder or society. You can only keep frogs that have either been bred in captivity or for other reasons cannot be released back into the wild.

For educational purposes, schools in NSW have been licensed to enable children and their teachers to collect and keep a maximum of 20 tadpoles to watch them grow and transform into froglets. Tadpoles must never be collected from national parks or other reserves. Once tadpoles have transformed into froglets, they must be released back in the location where they were collected.

Commercial trade in frogs is prohibited in NSW. If you purchase an animal from an interstate dealers, or from anyone else in another state, you must already hold a NSW amphibian keeper's licence and you must obtain an interstate import licence from the NPWS before you can legally bring it into NSW.

You can find this information easily on the New South Wales National Parks and Wildlife site where the laws are fully explained and application forms are available.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 10, 2006)

my guess is frog...


----------



## Adam (Dec 12, 2006)

I would say you are 100% right!!!


----------

